#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Дом и семья >  > > >  >  >  Познакомлюсь с девушкой-практиком.

## Sojj

Не нахожу удовлетворения в общении с бездуховными девушками, более того, в силу своего характера и определенных жизненных принципов это приводит к непониманию и неудовлетворению.
Возможно, к созданию кармы  :EEK!: 

Хотелось бы пообщаться с человеком, который проникся Учением Будды и имеет возможность рассуждать об этом и строит свою жизнь на этих принципах. Ну или хотя бы старается  :Big Grin: 
Мне слегка за 20, вполне себе такой адекватный персонаж суровых реалий мегаполиса. Фото есть на конфе в соответствующем разделе.

Полагаю, что девушка старше 25-26 лет будет чувствовать себя с более молодым партнером некомфортно, значит придерживаемся этих возрастных рамок.

Если среди тутошних обитателей найдется ТА САМАЯ, буду рад, хотя все это, конечно, иллюзия сансары, которая нам еще попортит крови в будущих перерождениях  :Big Grin:  Короче, в личку.

Флудеров и толстых троллей прошу воздержаться. А, впрочем, решайте сами.

----------

Ярослав Бельцов (14.05.2012)

----------


## Сауди

Есть пара более подходящих ресурсов для поиска спутницы жизни - mamba.ru и vk.com

----------

Denli (14.05.2012), Буль (14.05.2012), Маркион (14.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

А на них можно найти именно буддистку?

----------

Sojj (14.05.2012), Слава Эркин (14.05.2012), Ярослав Бельцов (14.05.2012)

----------


## Сауди

> А на них можно найти именно буддистку?


Бханте, тот же втентаклик позволяет искать по религиозным убеждениям и семейному положению :Stick Out Tongue: .

UPD посмотрел нифига не позволяет по религиозным, но так или иначе полуркать можно)

----------

Denli (14.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Тантрический секс это хорошо.
А джхана лучше

----------

Denli (14.05.2012)

----------


## Бо

Вот тут спросите http://vk.com/buddhist.dating

----------

Алексей Каверин (14.05.2012), Аньезка (14.05.2012), Кёнчог Намгьял (02.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (14.05.2012), Сауди (14.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не нахожу удовлетворения в общении с бездуховными девушками, более того, в силу своего характера и определенных жизненных принципов это приводит к непониманию и неудовлетворению.
> Возможно, к созданию кармы


А Вы сам  - духовный? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

А на предмет чего Вам нужна ИМЕННО ДЕВУШКА? :EEK!:  Не проще ли поискать нормальных опытных многолетних практиков буддизма, неважно, какого полу, а еще лучше и вообще общаться непосредственно с Учителем?




> Хотелось бы пообщаться с человеком, который проникся Учением Будды и имеет возможность рассуждать об этом и строит свою жизнь на этих принципах. Ну или хотя бы старается 
> Мне слегка за 20, вполне себе такой адекватный персонаж суровых реалий мегаполиса. Фото есть на конфе в соответствующем разделе.
> 
> Полагаю, что девушка старше 25-26 лет будет чувствовать себя с более молодым партнером некомфортно, значит придерживаемся этих возрастных рамок.


 Тоесть. Вы предлагаете СЕБЯ, как зрелого двадцатилетнего практика буддизма зрелой 20-летней практикантше буддизма? На предмет чего, ПОГОВОРИТЬ?  :Cool: 

Да, и город напишите, куда желаете девушку себе выписать. У меня есть одна отличная молодая буддистка в Питере, поговорить она с Вами о буддизме может. Но дальше этого, именно в силу наработанных буддийских принципов, дело не пойдет. Она ни в коем случае не позволит Вам питать такого рода иллюзии.




> Если среди тутошних обитателей найдется ТА САМАЯ, буду рад, хотя все это, конечно, иллюзия сансары, которая нам еще попортит крови в будущих перерождениях  Короче, в личку.



Милейший, надо Вам подучить буддийскую матчасть. Особенно насчет иллюзий и будущих перерождений.




> Флудеров и толстых троллей прошу воздержаться. А, впрочем, решайте сами.


Да, я решила сообщить Вам, что не с того Вы начинаете изучение буддизма. Будьте любезны, напишите, когда и у кого Вы приняли Прибежище, и что из буддийской лит-ры читали. И почему именно Дзогчен?

----------

AndyZ (14.05.2012), Буль (14.05.2012), Фил (14.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вот тут спросите http://vk.com/buddhist.dating


Спасибо за ссылку :Smilie:   Я теперь знаю, чего именно жаждут большинство знакомых мне молодых буддистов и буддисток :Big Grin:   Сейчас я им каждому напишу, чтоб Ламрим заново перечитали :Smilie: 

Чей-то не поняли они оттуда про иллюзии и страдания.....думают, девушка сделает их самсару менее самсарной. 

А если она другой традиции? 

А если она некрасивая, - вы ведь хотите красивую? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

А если она глупая? - Вы ведь хотите умную? :Stick Out Tongue:  

А если она плохо одета и безвкусна, - вы ведь хотите глямурную? :Cool:  

А если она неидеальная, не понимает некоторые вещи в буддизме и сделает невозможной вашу практику? - 

Вы ведь думаете, что будет все суперический супер, и девушка поможет вам в практике? :Big Grin: 

Ну не подтасовывали бы ваше простое и нормальное желание иметь девушку под буддизм, что ли.

И, боюсь, "по-легкому" срубить себе заслуги не получится. Надо отбросить иллюзии, а не создавать их. Большинство опытных буддистов четко знает, что лучше быть одному :Smilie:

----------

Кёнчог Намгьял (02.10.2012), Маркион (14.05.2012), Фил (14.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Друзья мои. Человек хочет создать буддийскую семью. Что в этом плохого?

----------

Aion (14.05.2012), Bob (14.05.2012), Denli (14.05.2012), Liza Lyolina (14.05.2012), Lungrig (14.05.2012), Raudex (14.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (14.05.2012), Джигме (14.05.2012), Дмитрий Белов (14.05.2012), Карло (14.05.2012), Кёнчог Намгьял (02.10.2012), Михаил Бочкарев (01.07.2014), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.05.2012), Сауди (14.05.2012), Сергей Хос (14.05.2012), Слава Эркин (15.05.2012), Фил (14.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012), Ярослав Бельцов (14.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Друзья мои. Человек хочет создать буддийскую семью. Что в этом плохого?


Точно, пусть пытается, может и получится.

----------

Denli (14.05.2012), Сауди (14.05.2012), Слава Эркин (15.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Топпер, а почему вы не создали крепкую буддийскую семью? :Smilie: 

Не получится. Не с этого начинают нормальную семью. Буддийскую или нет. Надо быть готовым к мысли, что другой - ВАЖНЕЕ ТЕБЯ.

Вы хоть посмотрите статистики буддийских семей на количество буддистов. Я, например, знаю многих буддистов с беспорядочными связями. По лозунгом поиска "своей девушки" :Smilie:  Вообще-то в тибетской традиции можно про это и у ламы спросить, только без скепсиса. Я была свидетельницей очень четких и конкретных ответов с предсказанным результатом.

Человек еще САМ С СОБОЙ СПРАВИТЬСЯ НЕ МОЖЕТ, и он хочет справляться с собой при помощи таких же девушек?

Если он видит всех девушек не страдающими ЖС, а бездуховными и ему неподходящими?

Девушка должна помогать и не мешать в практике, причем, ВЗАИМНО. Где вы таких девушек столько найдете и юношей?

----------

Буль (14.05.2012), Лери (19.10.2012), Маркион (14.05.2012), Фил (14.05.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Девушка должна помогать и не мешать в практике, причем, ВЗАИМНО. Где вы таких девушек столько найдете и юношей?


Если не найдём, подадимся в монахи тогда. По-моему, когда двое — практикующие, помогать и не мешать в практике вполне реально. А жениться на девушке, которая будет вредить и мешать практике —это только для продвинутых тантриков подходит.

----------

Denli (14.05.2012), Ittosai (14.05.2012), Liza Lyolina (14.05.2012), Pema Sonam (14.05.2012), Антончик (15.08.2013), Джигме (14.05.2012), Карло (14.05.2012), Кёнчог Намгьял (02.10.2012), Маркион (14.05.2012), Мира Смирнова (12.08.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (14.05.2012), Сауди (14.05.2012), Слава Эркин (15.05.2012), Фил (14.05.2012), Ярослав Бельцов (14.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Надо быть готовым к мысли, что другой - ВАЖНЕЕ ТЕБЯ.
> 
> *Это всегда так поначалу кажется*.
> 
> Вы хоть посмотрите статистики буддийских семей на количество буддистов. 
> 
> Мне кажется, что в семьях, где буддисты всё-таки отношения лучше складываются. идеала нет, но терпимее друг к другу, есть понятие кармы, что ли? Уж так лдегко не разводятся, да и отношение к родителям супруга другое несколько, к детям тоже.
> 
> 
> ...


Чтобы вместе и заниматься практикой, чтобы общие интересы были.

----------

Pema Sonam (14.05.2012), Сауди (14.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012), Ярослав Бельцов (14.05.2012)

----------


## Карло

Уважаемая Пема, откуда столько надменности?  :Wink: 




> Человек еще САМ С СОБОЙ СПРАВИТЬСЯ НЕ МОЖЕТ, и он хочет справляться с собой при помощи таких же девушек?
>  Если он видит всех девушек не страдающими ЖС, а бездуховными и ему неподходящими?


Я так понимаю, Вы сами с собой справиться можете и сейчас усиленно справляетесь с окружающими?  :EEK!:

----------

Bob (14.05.2012), Denli (14.05.2012), Джигме (14.05.2012), Дмитрий Белов (14.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.05.2012), Фил (14.05.2012), Ярослав Бельцов (14.05.2012)

----------


## Denli

> Не нахожу удовлетворения в общении с бездуховными девушками...
> 
> Хотелось бы пообщаться с человеком, который проникся Учением Будды и имеет возможность рассуждать об этом и строит...
> 
> Полагаю, что девушка старше 25-26 лет будет чувствовать себя с более молодым партнером некомфортно, значит придерживаемся этих возрастных...


Может вместе в Таиланд скатаемся? Тайки и молоды, и учением Победоносного от рождения пропитаны, и телом хороши... :Kiss:

----------

Bob (14.05.2012), Vladiimir (15.05.2012), Буль (14.05.2012), Дордже (14.05.2012), Маркион (14.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.05.2012), Сауди (14.05.2012), Сергей Хос (14.05.2012), Фил (14.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Может вместе в Таиланд скатаемся? Тайки и молоды, и учением Победоносного от рождения пропитаны, и телом хороши...


Во-во. Или тибетку-бутанку какую к рукам прибрать. Такой дзогчен-могчен начнется, мама-не-горюй. А главное - аутентичная Дхарма на языке оригинала. Без глупостей.

----------

Буль (14.05.2012), Джигме (14.05.2012), Дордже (14.05.2012), Маркион (14.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (14.05.2012), Слава Эркин (15.05.2012), Фил (14.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Denli

> Во-во. Или тибетку-бутанку какую к рукам прибрать.


Не вариант. Тибетки злобные и страшные. К тому же если и выходят замуж, то всегда только по расчету.

----------

Маркион (14.05.2012), Ондрий (14.05.2012), Сауди (14.05.2012), Фил (14.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не вариант. Тибетки злобные и страшные. К тому же если и выходят замуж, то всегда только по расчету.


А вдруг повезет? Да и на фотках попадаются ниче так...

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (14.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Denli

> Спасибо за ссылку  Я теперь знаю, чего именно жаждут большинство знакомых мне молодых буддистов и буддисток  Сейчас я им каждому напишу, чтоб Ламрим заново перечитали


Вот им всем поголовно про ламрим напишите: www.thaifriendly.com/
Зная вашу страсть к меценатской деятельности хочу вам даже предложить финансировать работы по переводу ламрима с тибетского на тайский язык.

Очень полезный ресурс, кстати: я на нем перед каждой поездкой в Тай пару дней провожу, и ни разу не обломался 
 :Cool: 

Стого моё IMHO, но вообще-то даже тайские,  простите, проститутки порой гораздо духовнее некоторых западных теоретиков от буддизма. Во всяком случае почти каждая из тех, с кем я там встречался, как минимум раз в год сидит 10 дней на курсе випассаны в обязательном порядке.

----------

Алексей Каверин (14.05.2012), Ондрий (14.05.2012), Слава Эркин (15.05.2012), Фил (14.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012), Ярослав Бельцов (14.05.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Топикстартер - так и ведь знакомьтесь с девушкой-практиком НА ПРАКТИКЕ)
Вот например был тут недавно на ретрите по Будде Медицины и узрел, что московский центр Рипа - сплошной девичий цветник) реально, кхорду кхадро мангпо кор)

----------

Svarog (14.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (14.05.2012), Слава Эркин (15.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012), Шавырин (14.05.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Друзья мои. Человек хочет создать буддийскую семью. Что в этом плохого?


Топпер, человек не говорил, что хочет семью.
Он хочет девушку)

----------

Vladiimir (15.05.2012), Буль (14.05.2012), Дордже (14.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (14.05.2012), Слава Эркин (15.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, человек не говорил, что хочет семью.
> Он хочет девушку)


Сложнее было бы, если бы хотел юношу.  :Smilie: 

он мне в личном сообщении писал насчёт спутницы жизни.

----------

Denli (14.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (14.05.2012), Дордже (14.05.2012), Сауди (14.05.2012), Слава Эркин (15.05.2012)

----------

